

TPP Explained - signa11
http://economixcomix.com/home/tpp/

======
tptacek
This comic is awful, and appears misinformed about fundamental aspects of TPP,
like, who the participants actually are (it repeatedly invokes China, who is
not a party to TPP).

------
samstave
[http://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/3b2af4/for_the_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/3b2af4/for_the_those_of_you_that_still_dont_understand/)

It is mildly telling when /r/conspiracy is the largest /r/ upvote rate for
such things...

